# I'm so bad at FPS online.



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm talking mostly about ones like Counter-Strike and Call of Duty.

I know it doesn't mean much because there's always someone who has more experience or has faster reflexes. But when the game keeps score and everything, I just can't help but notice that everyone else gets way more kills and I'm just struggling to get enough. My K/D ratio is pretty bad most of the time. I notice some guys who are insanely fast and so good that I have to try all kinds of dirty tricks to get kills so I'll feel a little better.

Here's the part where I struggle the most. In games of 2 teams, when I'm the last player alive in the round, I get so nervous that I shake a little bit. My heart is racing and I start to panic since I don't have any more help left. Sometimes I can get through a few players by reacting quickly, but eventually they just come out of nowhere and I just lose.

Even after playing with bots, it's still a little rough. Maybe I should increase the difficulty of the bots and try again. I started on Easy and worked my way to Medium. There's Hard and Expert waiting for me when I'm ready for them.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

As with everything practice makes perfect. I'm a regular on a private server and when I first I joined up I was getting owned regularly. The mod was ace and the people nice, so I stuck at it and now two years later I'm a top five player. Just relax and remember a challenge is half of the fun.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha, I know what you mean. I've gotten experienced at FPS games but I still manage to botch easy kills when I'm feeling anxious. I don't really have much advice, other than stay behind cover. Use your minimap, if you have one, to flank people for easy kills and avoid being outnumbered.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Try messing around with the sensitivity. Keep your cross hairs up I tend to look down a bit while running. Stick with your team/squad/buddy.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

play more defensively. Don't run out into where all the action is. Stay back and take people out who are busy running around like idiots. Also, use suppressors. In CoD, your killstreaks will do a lot of the work for you.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I know what you mean. I'm always on the bottom of those match rosters. It takes a lot of practice to get any good. Are you playing on consoles? I prefer the ASWD + mouse of the PC. I'm playing the only major MMOFPS title right now - Planetside 2. This game makes me feel elite. You earn some certifications in class, weaponry and vehicles. You stick with your outfit with VOIP, and a mediocre FPS player can appear elite. It's in closed beta, but you can buy Planetside 2: Alpha Squad for $40, and you and a friend can get in. This is a TRUE beta, not a polished, almost complete "closed" beta. They require thousands of players to test, when there are 2000 players per continent on one map.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You need to play quite a bit to get used to it, if your new to them it'll take some practise to get up to par with others and need to play regularly or you fall behind abit. Cod 4/5 you take longer to die on if you don't like the insta death on other cods, camping might help a bit with getting used to it (even then unless your really good your probably not going to as well running round as camping). I've never played counter strike s ocan't talk about it sorry might be different on that.

-People hate campers and say its a dirty trick, but a lot of people who say this camp themselves but they make it acceptable in their minds because they are going for a killstreak reward, its a decent way to get used to aiming and theres no such thing as a dirty trick you'll get used to it over time if you want to run around.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Being aware of your surroundings is the biggest thing that I found beneficial, so checking the map constantly, listening for footsteps and also constantly checking your teammates position. Do not underestimate sound, a decent pair of headphones really helps, I mean a lot. Other then that just play safe and don't rush, the rest comes from experience. (i.e learning the map)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. I've gotten experienced at FPS games but I still manage to botch easy kills when I'm feeling anxious. I don't really have much advice, other than *stay behind cover.* Use your minimap, if you have one, to flank people for easy kills and avoid being outnumbered.


I did try that one time by crouching behind a couple of solid boxes, but I think I forgot that my player's head sticks out a little bit.

So I got owned by a headshot, unfortunately. It's hard to remember stuff like that when I haven't actually done one of those kills from experience. I just assumed that I would be completely covered, which is a terrible assumption to make.



StGlen333 said:


> I know what you mean. I'm always on the bottom of those match rosters. It takes a lot of practice to get any good. Are you playing on consoles? I prefer the ASWD + mouse of the PC.


I'm better at different parts of the game on PC and consoles. I play CS on PC and CoD on consoles, mostly. It just depends on what I'm used to I guess.

When I tried a CoD free weekend on PC, I usually couldn't see my enemies until I got close, but by then I had already been discovered.

I also don't want to walk around with a zoomed in scope all the time since I need to watch for multiple enemies.



jJoe said:


> -People hate campers and say its a dirty trick, but a lot of people who say this camp themselves but they make it acceptable in their minds because they are going for a killstreak reward, its a decent way to get used to aiming and theres no such thing as a dirty trick you'll get used to it over time if you want to run around.


Yeah, I used to be able to get a small kill streak when I camped with a machine gun. But then I got discovered and someone came up behind me to get a kill.



Disarray said:


> Being aware of your surroundings is the biggest thing that I found beneficial, so checking the map constantly, listening for footsteps and also constantly checking your teammates position. Do not underestimate sound, a decent pair of headphones really helps, I mean a lot. Other then that just play safe and don't rush, the rest comes from experience. (i.e learning the map)


Sometimes in CS, I can see where the hostages are, so I rush a little bit if I feel like I can do it. But I often forget that there's more than one enemy left and in that case, I get double teamed or triple teamed.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

little toaster said:


> Yeah, I used to be able to get a small kill streak when I camped with a machine gun. But then I got discovered and someone came up behind me to get a kill.


Mw3 aside theres loads of areas you can camp at if you have claymores/bouncing betties. Which call of duty do you play?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played very many FPS games, especially online. The closest I can relate is to when I played the Socom games on PS2. I sucked too when I was just starting out, but eventually I started to get a bit better at the game, at least to the point where I knew the maps well and knew decent places to use a sniper rifle from. 

The best advice I can really give is to practice, learn from your mistakes, and relax. Back when I played online, people used to yell at me all the time because I made mistakes and didn't completely master the game. Eventually I just said screw it and played without the mic because the game was supposed to be fun, not work. When people are yelling at you, it just makes you play worse.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Speaking for Call of Duty, if you are bad at the game, just camp. Stay in a corner and camp, you will learn more about players' movements and descisions. When you grasp this, use the UAV jammer perk and put a silencer on your gun to make you invisible on the map, go AROUND all the action and kill the enemy from behind. I dominated in black ops and MW3 using this tactic.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

jJoe said:


> Mw3 aside theres loads of areas you can camp at if you have claymores/bouncing betties. Which call of duty do you play?


I played mw3 when it was free for a weekend.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

little toaster said:


> I played mw3 when it was free for a weekend.


It takes quite a long time to get used to, most people who play it play it loads or played older versions loads so try take that into account when your comparing yourself to them . If you spend more time on it improved results are sure to follow.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the higher TTK (Time to Kill). I can't stand the CoD fast killing. So I like a BF3 - the higher TTK the better the FPS. I don't know why people like low TTK. I also like hit box detection for head shots.


I also like the FPS where the map is 15-20 times the size of a large BF3 map, so that you're not really in an arena, and you can flank, flank, flank, flank and flank some more.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm terrible at these too. I remember playing CS with my online friend, and he had to teach me how to kill him, that's how bad I was. XD


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

So I noticed that sometimes when I see an enemy, I sort of zone in and not see anything else. Then when more enemies show up, I don't notice until I get owned. Afterwards, I realize I got double teamed or even triple teamed from different angles.

Sometimes it's one guy in front and one guy sneaking up behind me. In those cases, when I try to run and reload, I get owned by the guy who was behind me.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

if you have good headphones or sound system you can use sounds to your advantage. i always hate it when people use sound when I can't. i try to sneak up on someone and they whip around a 180 and gun me down instead. 

as far as CS goes, it depends on which version you are using. 1.6, CSS, and GO all have different mechanics/engines and need to know how fire at someone correctly/accurately. i never really got any of the valves engines (modified quake engine and source). i was great at the quakes, and especially tf. it was depressing to find how bad (or different) tfc and tf2 became. sorry sorta on a tangent. this makes a difference though. 

i would advise against playing on servers that run 1 map only. it will not only get boring but it shakes things up and you get to learn different maps and strategies.

like others said, don't go solo. some people might disagree with me but I prefer to not care who gets the kill, as long as no one gets hurt or at worse killed. i mean, it is a team sport. 

i am only talking about CS. bluntly speaking, IMHO CoD sucks and as a franchise is over rated and most of the games are money grabs. thus, i don't play them


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> if you have good headphones or sound system you can use sounds to your advantage. i always hate it when people use sound when I can't. i try to sneak up on someone and they whip around a 180 and gun me down instead.
> 
> as far as CS goes, it depends on which version you are using. 1.6, CSS, and GO all have different mechanics/engines and need to know how fire at someone correctly/accurately. i never really got any of the valves engines (modified quake engine and source). i was great at the quakes, and especially tf. it was depressing to find how bad (or different) tfc and tf2 became. sorry sorta on a tangent. this makes a difference though.
> 
> ...


I usually don't care unless I'm working on my K/D ratio or wanting to get more kills to get an achievement. I've gotten the ones that require 100-200 kills. The rest require 250-1000, which is going to take forever.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> Speaking for Call of Duty, if you are bad at the game, just camp. Stay in a corner and camp, you will learn more about players' movements and descisions. When you grasp this, use the UAV jammer perk and put a silencer on your gun to make you invisible on the map, go AROUND all the action and kill the enemy from behind. I dominated in black ops and MW3 using this tactic.


I still died everytime i camp. Lol


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

im bad at every online game until i play a few days then i start kickarses


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I really wouldn't worry about your score on public FPS servers, they are riddled with cheaters and morons. Playing on public should just be a bit of fun, especially on CS, there is no permanent k/d ratio kept and you don't even have to use the same name every time you join a server.

I have no advice for CoD as it's terrible and I'd never ever touch it, but if you wanted to get good at CS (not sure which version you're playing, hopefully 1.6) go sign up to ESEA and play in some pugs / scrims etc. Your k/d ratio is recorded onto their database as well as numerous other statistics, so maybe when you feel a bit more relaxed on public CS you can sign up to ESEA and play some proper games.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Nefury said:


> I really wouldn't worry about your score on public FPS servers, they are riddled with cheaters and morons. Playing on public should just be a bit of fun, especially on CS, there is no permanent k/d ratio kept and you don't even have to use the same name every time you join a server.
> 
> I have no advice for CoD as it's terrible and I'd never ever touch it, but if you wanted to get good at CS (not sure which version you're playing, hopefully 1.6) go sign up to ESEA and play in some pugs / scrims etc. Your k/d ratio is recorded onto their database as well as numerous other statistics, so maybe when you feel a bit more relaxed on public CS you can sign up to ESEA and play some proper games.


Yeah I've noticed that recently. They're good about voting to kick people for obvious cheating. I have 1.6, Source, and Global Offensive, but I usually play CS: GO.

I've read in some places where they recommend joining some sort of clan or group to play together and get some experience. But I wouldn't know where to start. The same article (written buy a gamer) said to not spend too much time pwning nubs, since it won't help me improve, and that getting owned can actually help in the long run if I try to learn from what other players are doing.

I always mess up the easy ones just because I see an opportunity to get a kill streak, and I end up panicking and getting owned.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> play more defensively. Don't run out into where all the action is. Stay back and take people out who are busy running around like idiots. Also, use suppressors. In CoD, your killstreaks will do a lot of the work for you.


camper!

I usually don't have too much of a problem in FPS, but I completely suck at strategy games like AOE and Starcraft. I mainly snipe in the war shooters, but aggressively. Lame but it does the trick.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

The original picture was way too big, so I had to resize it, which meant I lost some of the quality.

I got 5 K, 2 A, and 14 D. It comes out to a K/D of 0.357.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i prefer the consistency of the AI in an FPS. playing against other people anonymously i cannot win or gain anything from it.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't play games where you don't respawn after dying either. Where everyone is watching your every move. Such as Search & Destroy on cod. 

It does take a lot of time to get used to, after finding the right sensitivity etc.
The more you play, the better your reflexes will get though. 
Just yeah, check corners, keep an eye on the mini map, don't stay in the same spot and don't go running out into the open.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

rgrwng said:


> i prefer the consistency of the AI in an FPS. playing against other people anonymously i cannot win or gain anything from it.


 of course you gain from it. human > AI by a long shot.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

So I tried to take a video of my gameplay and show you to see what most people think, but most programs won't record anything 

Some record sound with a black screen the whole time. Any ideas?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

little toaster said:


> So I tried to take a video of my gameplay and show you to see what most people think, but most programs won't record anything
> 
> Some record sound with a black screen the whole time. Any ideas?


I've recently been recording some BF3 games to throw together a little montage. Some games have a built-in recorder, others don't. For BF3 I use a program called afterburner, it comes from a known video card company and it's free. It is by far the best program for recording BF3 as it has an extremely small effect on performance, but for other games it uses the usual amount of CPU. So, you should try afterburner first, then if that doesn't work, FRAPS is always good.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

whattothink said:


> I've recently been recording some BF3 games to throw together a little montage. Some games have a built-in recorder, others don't. For BF3 I use a program called afterburner, it comes from a known video card company and it's free. It is by far the best program for recording BF3 as it has an extremely small effect on performance, but for other games it uses the usual amount of CPU. So, you should try afterburner first, then if that doesn't work, FRAPS is always good.


I have BF2, and I haven't played in so long that I don't even remember if I'd be good. You're basically out in the open relatively more than CS. I'd expect to get owned more...


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Ya, but in CS if you're seen you either kill or you're dead, depending on who has the better reflexes. In BF3 that's often not the case. It's more dependent on positioning and smarts imo. And, it's easier to retreat than in CS.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

man i suck to... i think my kill to death ratio is like .7 kills for every death i have lol.... im horrible but i ussually get like 10-12 kills though, but i dont really take it that seriously, i just do it for fun


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

whattothink said:


> Ya, but in CS if you're seen you either kill or you're dead, depending on who has the better reflexes. In BF3 that's often not the case. It's more dependent on positioning and smarts imo. And, it's easier to retreat than in CS.


I'll have to try that once it's not too expensive.

Of course, I'll have to play BF2 first and get used to the Battlefield series.


----------



## CryoSynth (Oct 6, 2012)

I can usually break even if not better for k/d in most FPS. However, that takes every ounce of my focus and in the end its either exhausting and/or I don't enjoy it. It can be fun, but it takes far too much exertion for me for something that I use to unwind after work and such.

Due to a lot of practice I'm pretty good at Team Fortress 2 without having to try hard, though. I find it a lot less reflex-based, so you don't have to be tensed and ready to fire that split second faster than an enemy in order to stay alive.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I panic a little more when it's a rescue mission.

On the last time I tried recording, I was the last one remaining on the CT team, and the first two hostages had been rescued. One of my team mates used his mic and said "just kill the other two [hostages] and we'll win." I refused, and tried to take out the remaining Terrorist team, but I ended up getting owned. Then the same guy chimed in on his mic and said "Don't wanna kill the hostages? I see how it is" :lol


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

little toaster said:


> I'll have to try that once it's not too expensive.
> 
> Of course, I'll have to play BF2 first and get used to the Battlefield series.


When you buy it, let me know and I'll add you to friends list.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

so i was playing CS:GO today and i was the last guy remaining on the T team with the charge. i went to site A to plant it and then i started hiding so take out any CT coming to defuse it. well, i saw someone come up and out of instinct, i had my player put his back against the wall and keep shooting.

i ended up getting owned and we lost the round, but i heard a teammate chime in on his mic and be like "wow......." I couldn't hear what he said after that since we started a new round and there was a lot of noise from buying stuff in the beginning.

i dunno what he could have been thinking. thoughts?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I am terrible at FPS as well. I also panic if I'm the last one left and usually end up killing myself or quitting because I'm too scared to face off with the person because I know I'll lose and nothing scares me more than knowing people are depending on me LOL.

I am just terrible. My reaction time and time is horrible. i've been playing FPS for a year or two and just seem to be getting worse lol.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

I don`t play CS or COD anymore, but In general, I think that for now all you can do is practice, and try to know your maps. Being as I am infact pretty good with FPS games, Id love to give you more practical advice, but your still not at the point where you can improvise, and rely on your intuition, without getting yourself killed (because your a nub). But you should know that even a nub can defeat multiple pro players, if he goes about it smartly. You gotta learn to find their weakness, and understand their style of playing. Their game habits.

For example. 
I`m an experienced player which always tops the ranks, regardless of the FPS. This is due to me having no life what so ever. Believe it or not. And, even though I don`t go for sniper guns, someone like me can give you a head shot before you even realize where the shot came from. And I can do that even with a pistol, and from a very long distance. So, logically, the best way to counter someone like me, would be to understand that coming right at me is a bad idea. In fact, running like crazy into any virtual battlefield is suicide. And so is camping (if your a nub). Meaning. The the best way to counter a good player, would be to first understand where they are, when their distracted. Every player has his sweet spots. And once you figure that out, you can get a pretty good picture about their viewing range. That way you know what places to avoid, and can buy enough time to go around it. Also. Being as your a nub, grenades, vehicles and explosives are your friends. Those may become crucial because you need to remember that experienced players know their maps. And, more importantly, know all the in-game glitches. You need to keep in mind that some players can see you moving around the map, without any wall hack. So you need protection and distractions near you at all times (because your a nub). Though another thing you have to remember is that skilled players are used to people trying to surprise them. And if their intelligent, outwitting them will be harder, and they will kill you several times because you get the trick. I can`t even count how many time people have tried to get me with poor stunts, and tried to lure me into a corner. Though I never mind it myself, as to me most of them were just more free kills. Some of these attempts were even quite funny.

And in case your wondering, yes, to beat an experienced player, your suppose to do all this in 2 seconds flat. lol. And that`s not even half the story. Those are only a few examples. Though the average player is fairly easy to defeat. You just gotta work on your aim and familiarize yourself with the map . And, just so you know, what I told you here can help in you mainly in Free For All and Capture the Flag matches. Other game mods have different strategies. Though no matter what advice anyone gives you.. you should know that getting nerves will always get you killed.

Oh. And id lay off the bot practice, if I were you. Bots, even at a high difficulty, are still bound by their program. They are predictable. Human challengers however are not limited in any way shape or form. If your only good against bots, than you will have nothing to do in multiplayer. Sorry for the long rant XD.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

mario8 said:


> Oh. And id lay off the bot practice, if I were you. Bots, even at a high difficulty, are still bound by their program. They are predictable. Human challengers however are not limited in any way shape or form. If your only good against bots, than you will have nothing to do in multiplayer. Sorry for the long rant XD.


I still haven't played enough bots to know their routine from memory. Only when I see them and they see me can I figure out their weaknesses.

I find that I can hide easier from bots than I can from other players. But when I'm hiding and I see 5 of them go by without seeing me, I get tempted to just get behind them and pop them all off. But in the end I'd get owned anyway.

So as a strategic move that you see in some video games, I wait until they have gone by and are out of sight before moving. Because once I shoot and miss, I'll have to start running in the other direction.


----------



## van0014 (Oct 28, 2010)

im really bad at online games as well. I tend to abuse everyone who is winning, calling them all hackers because i dont understand how they can be that good. I can beat my sisters easily at COD


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> I still haven't played enough bots to know their routine from memory. Only when I see them and they see me can I figure out their weaknesses.
> 
> I find that I can hide easier from bots than I can from other players. But when I'm hiding and I see 5 of them go by without seeing me, I get tempted to just get behind them and pop them all off. But in the end I'd get owned anyway.
> 
> So as a strategic move that you see in some video games, I wait until they have gone by and are out of sight before moving. Because once I shoot and miss, I'll have to start running in the other direction.


Oh but I never played against bots, myself. My conclusions about them were simply logical XD. And, hey, i`m pretty good, so my philosophy worked lol.

And.. humm... lets see... your a noob jumping on 5 guys, when your alone... I wonder what are the odds of you getting owned? lol. okay okay, no more jokes! here`s a quick tip - if you see a bunch of em gathering near you - try distracting them by throwing one grenade even further a way in their field of vision (make them look away at any direction you see fit). And than toss another grenade at them. That will either cause them to gather closely or scatter. Both of these options will render them as easier targets, at a close range. Unless of course you are talking about something else. If so than please explain.

Oh. And about missing a shot, and running like crazy in the opposite direction.. this is... just an idea, of course... but turning your back on someone that`s pointing a rifle at you, may... not be the most productive idea lol. Its better to either duck in an area that`s close to them, or to try and take them down with you regardless. I`m... getting the sense that your first reaction is to freak out, when you get hit. Please. Don`t do that lol.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

van0014 said:


> im really bad at online games as well. I tend to abuse everyone who is winning, calling them all hackers because i dont understand how they can be that good. I can beat my sisters easily at COD


You can read some of the advice I have told the OP. Maybe that will help you as well! oh... and i`m sorry to hear that you have to resort to beating your sister at COD.. women usually suck at FPS games, so... but hey, you could probably get more game cred by "offing" a twelve year older. Not kidding XD.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I am terrible at FPS as well. I also panic if I'm the last one left and usually end up killing myself or quitting because I'm too scared to face off with the person because I know I'll lose and nothing scares me more than knowing people are depending on me LOL.
> 
> I am just terrible. My reaction time and time is horrible. i've been playing FPS for a year or two and just seem to be getting worse lol.


Have you tried playing "Sims"?  okay, okay, ill try to lay off the chauvinistic jokes. No promises though.

Well, if your interested, I have given the OP some practical advice on how to become better at FPS games. Though he doesn't panic like you do. That`s something different altogether, and i`m not a shrink. Anyhow. If you want advice that may be more fitting your situation, please let me know!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

mario8 said:


> Oh. And about missing a shot, and running like crazy in the opposite direction.. this is... just an idea, of course... but turning your back on someone that`s pointing a rifle at you, may... not be the most productive idea lol. Its better to either duck in an area that`s close to them, or to try and take them down with you regardless. I`m... getting the sense that your first reaction is to freak out, when you get hit. Please. Don`t do that lol.


I just want to make sure I'm not running into an ambush because I ran backwards.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> I just want to make sure I'm not running into an ambush because I ran backwards.


You... run backwards? my god... noobs are adorable! :yes

For real though. Here`s a different idea for you. Why don`t you go into the game`s main lobby, and ask around and see if someone there is willing to teach you live some tricks of the trade?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't always run backwards, but when I do....

I felt like using a meme for that :lol

But I dunno what I'm gonna say in the second line.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> I don't always run backwards, but when I do....
> 
> I felt like using a meme for that :lol
> 
> But I dunno what I'm gonna say in the second line.


A Meme? :rofl

And well, you don`t really have to say anything. I just figured that maybe that`s a good way for you to get some more experience, and learn tricks without any pressure involved. I`m sure that there are plenty of guys that would be glad to help you out. Its not like you have anything to be ashamed of. Your not the only noob on the planet. Hell. Ive seen people who play FPS games for years, and still suck at it.


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

I stink at Fps online but im getting better


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

The bots were on Hard difficulty. They're predictable sometimes, but not always.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I did a bit better this time. In this match, I was the last one alive on my team and I still survived


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Like anything in life it just takes a lot of practice, I used to be addicted to fps, since the first CoD, but I stopped after awhile and my reflexes aren't as up to par. That said, I wouldn't stress about it, a game is a game, if you ever find that a game causes your blood to boil, just just play something else.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It take practice. Lots and lots of practice. Some people will naturally be better, some will be worse. I think I started off pretty strong in CS:S but there was still a lot to learn.

One of the HUGE things to every game is to learn the maps. Learn the routes that each team takes. Learn where you need to look around corners extra carefully, where people camp, etc. The game is as much about reflexes as it is about knowing where to expect people. 

COD also has another huge part of being good at the game that I've noticed in the recent games. The enemy spawn areas are ridiculously predictable. Since the maps are so small, just watch your minimap like a hawk. The enemies are always gonna spawn where your team is not, so it's easy to predict where they'll be coming from.

Also, every gun fires differently. Hop into a game by yourself and shoot at a wall with every gun you can. Try to learn how the bullets spread so you can control the gun if you have to spray on full auto. (Which most of the time, you want to fire in short bursts and not full auto)

I don't have any of the COD games anymore, and neither do I have CS:GO. However, if you happen to have CS:S. BF3, or any other FPS I may have installed, I'd be glad to teach you some things. Just send me a PM!


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

I use to be really good at BF2, use to play in a clan and everything. thinking of building a gaming rig.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

It sounds like some people would enjoy higher TTK - Time To Kill. BF3, PS1 & PS2 have the highest TTK around. COD is one-shot everything. I don't get it. I don't get why other people like that. If I'm coming around a corner, and get surprised by a player, I still want a chance to to win the conflict.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't stand normal warfare style FPS's - too dry for me. My one online love - the one I always come back to, is Team Fortress Classic. 

Ok, sure - the graphics are a decade old. But it's not all about K : D ratios - and there is nothing that beats riding through the air on a conc grenade and air-strafing around a corner to grab a flag. The game is just an adrenaline junkies dream come true. I wish someone would spend some time to take some of the gameplay dynamics and add it to a modern game.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm fairly decent at FPS games, but I also hate when I'm the last person alive because I know everyone is watching me and the other person.


----------

